# My XDs 9mm 3.3 Break-In Experience



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Thought I should share this as I have had 4 people from this forum contact me with the same exact issue I helped them solve. The issue is miss-fires caused by ejection failures. 

First I will say I really like my XDs, so this is not a belly ache thread, but good information especially for new owners. 

OK first two times I went to the range with my new XD's I had several misfire. All were from the shell not being ejected. I was not happy. However on my second trip, there was a range employee working inside the shooting area doing some sweeping and cleaning. I did not really know who he was. He seen me clear a few misfires and came over to me and ask if he could look at my gun. I complied with his request. He looked at it and knew instantly what was wrong, and asked me to wait a minute.

He comes back with some gun oil and slicks up the barrel and slides. I said I used manufactures recommendation of one drop on the barrel, and one on each slide rail track. He said that is not enough until you get broken in with 500 rounds or more. Come to find out this man was part Owner, Instructor and Gun Smith. He said the range had 3 of the same pistols used for Concealed and Carry permits, and he has worked on hundreds of them, and miss fires are common on the XDs line during Break-In period. 

Lastly he said, keep it wet until I could see the wear spots (shiny) on the barrel. So I followed his advice. 2000+ rounds later, no misfires. He even gave me a recipe for gun oil he used. 50/50 Mobile 1 40w, and Slick 50. So keep it wet for the first 500 rounds.


----------



## Nano (Feb 18, 2012)

I think that was good advice Dereck. I have also seen this formula: 2 parts 0-40w Mobile1 to 1 part Slick 50. Either way sounds good. So far I have shot 493 rounds in my XDs45, mostly 230 gr Winchester white box and Federal Champion. I have had several failure to fire due to failure to return to battery (FTRTB). I have to say that the gun is getting much better as I continue to put more rounds down range. There are nice slick spots on the barrel and rails. Never had a feed problem. Currently I am using Froglube but the jury is still out on it. I did the complete treatment regimen with the Froglube. I would be interested to hear others experience with Froglube. 

All of the FTRTB that I have experienced at the range have come after shooting 30 to 40 rounds. That is why I feel comfortable using it as a carry gun. Overall I am extremely happy with the XDs45.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, the new Glock I just bought today says the same crap in the manual, but I always give it a little more gun oil than they say. I have been doing that since I was in the Marines, and as long as you keep your gun free of excess debris, oiled a little on the "heavy" side is not a problem. JMHO.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I cleaned my XDs .45 with Breakfree CLP before firing it, wiped it all clean, and then put a small drop of Mobil 1 synthetic on each rail. It has never had a single failure to feed or eject, and zero misfires. I do this with any new pistol, and have had very few break-in issues. Running it 'wet' is fine, at the range, but it may collect more grit than normal, so clean it up good, afterwards.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Bisley said:


> I cleaned my XDs .45 with Breakfree CLP before firing it, wiped it all clean, and then put a small drop of Mobil 1 synthetic on each rail.


I would like to make two comments about that.

1. All the issues I have personally heard about were with the 9 mm 3.3 inch barrel . I do know if the issue is exclusive to the 9mm line or not. Just the only ones I know about, count them 5 including me, were 9 mm 3.3 inch.
2. I do not believe the rails are the problem area. I have always just used the manufacture recommendation of 1 drop on each Rail and let it run out by setting it up on its end. The problem area is the barrel.

What I think is going on is with the short 3.3 inch barrel. Being so short when the gun cycles, the barrel pivots at a much higher angle of attack on the hinge causing it to bind on the slide mechanism. It is a steep angle. If you comparre to a 4-inch model or say just XD, the angle is quite noticeable.



Bisley said:


> Running it 'wet' is fine, at the range, but it may collect more grit than normal, so clean it up good, afterwards.


 Well I did say Wet and Clean. Yeah it is a PIA at first, but once broken in I am real happy with the gun and would recommend it to someone else. I am not going to sell it.

All I am saying is if you have a new XDS 9 mm 3.3, if it misfires, wet down the barrel until you see the shiny spots appear. Give the gun a chance. Once broken in, it is a fine gun.


----------

